# indescribable feeling



## x__gunslinger (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't seem to think of any words that can accurately describe how I'm feeling right now. Everything just seems so hazy and unrealistic. I feel so disconnected from everyone and everything, including myself.

I'm so confused about everything. I don't know whether or not I'll be able to continue on living like this. Yet, at the same time, I don't even feel like I'm living at all.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

it's like someone turned down the volume isn't it?


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Words hardly ever do these states justice. There are some days where I know that I could search for hours or write pages and pages and never capture how i'm feeling.

The feelings all go away. You'll feel connected to yourself and to your life again.


----------



## x__gunslinger (Oct 20, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> The feelings all go away. You'll feel connected to yourself and to your life again.


I hope so. I'm not exactly sure what I should do to get to that level though.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

drawing has worked for me. it keeps my thoughts out, and i can just scribble around until i get a picture in my head...
but just because we found our way of feeling more. doesn't mean it is yours. try experimenting with a whole buncha muncha stuff.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

x__gunslinger said:


> Matt210 said:
> 
> 
> > The feelings all go away. You'll feel connected to yourself and to your life again.
> ...


I certainly can't offer any groundbreaking advice - especially without knowing your history. Focus outwards, stop taking your 'mental temperature', stop wondering about you feel. Try and stay involved in life, force yourself to think normal thoughts even if it feels faked.

Meds are always an option, not sure if you've tried any yet. Different things work for different people because we've all had entirely different life experiences that have brought us to this point.

Just remember that you will find something that works for you. You may even find this just evaporates on its own - it happens to plenty of people.


----------



## x__gunslinger (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks for the responses. I was just wondering. Do any of you guys have an AIM sn?


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

24 7 mate
indigogrimm
holla whenever, it's not like i sleep anymore.


----------



## me! (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new here..and I feel like I don't even know who I am. It's truly the most disturbing feeling I've had ever. I've felt it now for 3 months continously and I feel sometimes like I'm just getting used to it so I don't notice it anymore. I used to feel so good, so like Me. I seem to be able to relate a lot to what other people describe, it's just that I don't go in and out of it. I just stay numb and out of it and everything just stays quiet and one-dimensional. I don't know what to do...


----------



## me! (Apr 13, 2009)

and when I first started feeling like this that's exactly how I felt - like I wasn't living - like I was dead. I still don't know how I manage to do stuff, how I get up, interact with people etc. And hardly ANYONE takes me seriously. They just dismiss it, I reckon because they just can't imagine it. I hope I regain myself eventually.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

met,

yeah most people really dont understand and the fact that we can't really describe exactly how we feel doesn't make anything better. When i first started going through this i would go home to my parents house crying saying i didnt want to live anymore and my dad would just say what? what is wrong with you? you can't tell me and you are talking to me fine, you seem perfectly normal so stop being this way. I didn't know how to respond to that but luckily my mom is much more understanding and has helped me alot through all this. It has been 3 months for me too now and like i have recommended to others on this site, if you are really wanting to feel some sense of reality, i would try to get prescribed to some kind of benzo. I take xanax and honestly it has saved my life. I think i would have committed suicide if i hadn't been able to get some kind of temporary relief from this.


----------



## me! (Apr 13, 2009)

A therapist that I'm seeing keeps suggesting medication to me actually. But I've always been anti-medication, so I'm not sure. But it's good to know that it's worked for you. And it's good to know someone else feels the same..and had people telling them they're making a mountain out of a mole-hill.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

I was scared of medication too, and still kind of am. My doctor prescribed me to zoloft and i have yet to fill it because i really dont know how i feel about it, but i got to the point where i knew i needed something and xanax at a very low dose isn't really a big deal. I dont feel any dependency for it, it just really helps me relax.


----------



## ime&dp (Apr 24, 2009)

x__gunslinger said:


> I can't seem to think of any words that can accurately describe how I'm feeling right now. Everything just seems so hazy and unrealistic. I feel so disconnected from everyone and everything, including myself.


Wow that is such a good description, exactly how i feel! I definitely know what you mean, hang in there hun.


----------

